
The Rust Compilation Model Calamity - ngaut
https://pingcap.com/blog/rust-compilation-model-calamity/
======
atombender
Glad lots of bright minds are working on this, and the problem isn't being
downplayed by the community.

This is one instance where I think we can learn from Go's "ergonomics first"
principles, even though that strategy has cost it a place in the benchmark
rankings. I'm very curious about how Jonathan Blow's Jai language will turn
out, as it supposedly has a dedicated backend for debug builds which is naive
and doesn't optimize, and produces (apparently; the compiler isn't public, so
there's no way to verify this) compilation times on par with Go.

Anyone know what happened around 2019-09-01, when all the compile times dipped
quite a bit in the graph?

~~~
est31
> Anyone know what happened around 2019-09-01, when all the compile times
> dipped quite a bit in the graph?

The dip is roughly in the center between 2019-07-01 and 2019-09-01, so I'd say
it was somewhere in the start of August.

As the usual suspect for speed improvements nnethercote seems to have gotten
no merged PRs in that date range, I suspect it's the impact of pipelined
compilation [1]. The PR that enabled it for rust's nightlies [2] was merged on
Aug 1 so the date would fit quite well.

[1]: [https://github.com/rust-lang/cargo/pull/7143](https://github.com/rust-
lang/cargo/pull/7143)

[2]: [https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/63181](https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/pull/63181)

~~~
atombender
Thanks. I was referring to the dip that ends 2019-09-01 and then reverts to
the earlier value, i.e. an apparent regression.

~~~
est31
No idea why the dip ended at that day.

